# Gerbil food for rats?



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi! Is it safe for rats to eat Gerbil & Hamster food mix? I know that there is a load of sunflower seeds in it, and that they can cause skin problems, but what if I pick them all out?

Thanks!


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I wouldn't suggest it. Seeds and other such foods in hamster/gerbil foods are high in fat and aren't really good enough to fully support a rat. Are you unable to find good food in your area or is it a budget issue? If finding the food is an issue I will gladly help you track down a decent food. If it's budget I'm still happy to help as I know Oxbow RR can be pretty expensive and so can Harland Teklad. Feel free to message me if you would like some help! :3


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

We won't be going to the Pet Store or any place that carries Rat Food until friday, and so I would like to make sure Missy doesn't starve. If I picked out absolutely all of the nuts and seeds would it be safe?


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

It would be better than nothing to leave some of the less fatty seeds and maybe nuts (I don't know them off the top of my head, but you could probably search them up and find out which ones are okay) and then supplement with some tablescraps until Friday. Meats and veggies to keep her healthy if you can. Babyfood would probably be the best supplement if you could give her some of that, but you might not have it handy. ^-^


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok, awesome, thanks!


----------



## Nessa (Nov 29, 2014)

I have some leftover food up from when I had gerbils and my rats are currently on oxbow food. Is gerbil mix a good treat in moderation?


----------

